# JULY 3rd 2010 Shoot @ Jake Allen's; Lot's of Pictures



## frcarter (Jul 4, 2010)

wanted to say a big thank you to Jeff, Al and all the crew at the July 4th celebration for such a wonderful time. you could tell right off that a lot of time, effort and money went into this event. the 15 target 3-d shoot was great and i didn't loose a single arrow thanks to some good eyes from fellow shooters. the food was very good and plentiful, also diversified ( beef, pig, chicken, venison, antelope and who knows what else ) not to mention all the fixins that went along with them. the best part was the people, meeting folks i've read about for a long time, all 1st class. i got to shoot with Al, and can he shoot. i asked him for his secret. well after he told me what it takes i knew i'd never be able to shoot that good.
in this modern day we live in it sure is refreshing to see  folks holding to traditional ways and values. thanks again for allowing my wife and myself to be included. frcarter


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jul 4, 2010)

We had a great time wish we could have stayed longer. Got a chance to meet and shoot with alot of great people. Thanks for haveing everyone out there.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 4, 2010)

Yep, even tho I don't shoot (maybe that will change) me and the missus had a grand time. I've now have a gradson that wants a bow. Course that was the whole idea.

Great fellowship. Thanks to all.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW, what a wonderful weekend it was!!!!! I'm pooped but loving it.

So many great and wonderful folks to fellowship, eat, and shoot with not too mention the many wonderful dishes served up. I simply cannot imagine this event getting any better than it was this time. Thanks to all who came and celebrated with us, especially those who had to travel several hours to get there.

Redneck McGiver (Kim) came back this morning and helped Tomi, Jeff, and I finish cleaning and putting up and he, Jeff, and I shot the course one more time this morning. Jeff fixed Kim up with a beauty of a Bear recurve and he took to this trad thing like a duck does to water. He shot amazingly good today and I expect we all will be seeing a lot more of him in the future.

We counted 60+ folks in attendance. 

Mr. Carter, it was a pure pleasure shooting with you and if you ever have a bad of shooting I will know why. I sure hope we can do it again real soon. Pleasure meeting Denise also.

Didn't realize until last night I forgot to boil the corn on the cob. I had 31 ears in the pot ready to boil and forgot all about them.

I have more commentary but right now I want to get my pictures resized an up-loaded for all to enjoy. I didn't take as many pic's as some others but I was just having too much fun to take the time. Pic's coming soon.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff smoked these chickens and boiled the peanuts which were awesome. He also made up the BBQ.
TIMBERGHOST (Donnie) spent a lot of his time inside making up the wonderful chis kabobs.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Badddwithabow (Brandon) with son Nick and nephew Thomas got there early and stayed late. I thought those boys were gonna shoot their fingers off.
Nice meeting you and the boys Brandon!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

The practice range got a lot of use and the kids had a ball there also. This group of gentlemen were up to the challenge of trying to shoot the aluminum donut hole which turned out to be a lot of fun but before we quit the donut ended up looking like a country road sign full of buckshot holes.

Clockwise we have sak841961 (Scott), John Weaver, RogerB, frcarter (Robin), hogdgz (Chase), and Necedah (Dave).


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

The following shots include Baddwithabow, RogerB, Ms Peggy (Jeff's mom), Buck4 (Glen) with daughter Katie and Redneck McGiver (Kim).


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Both my daughter (Casey) and granddaughter (Jacey) had a wonderful time. 

One of Jacey being a silly little girl  and the rest of shots on the course.

The guy with no hair is stick-n-string (Jonathan).


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 4, 2010)

Why is my stomach growling? Can't wait to see some more pictures Al. Mike


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Why is my stomach growling? Can't wait to see some more pictures Al. Mike



That's all I have Mike but I know we had a few more photographers there and I expect we will be seeing many more from their lenses. We can always count on Tomi and Jeff to put up a few.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had a great time... Hate to have mised it, but had family doin's. Glad ya'll had fun!
Bill


----------



## sak841961 (Jul 4, 2010)

I drove 3+ hours up and 3+ hours back but it was worth every minute of it.  The food and archery was great but the best part was the opportunity to socialize with great people.  Thanks to Jeff, Tomi, Al and everybody else that put in the hard work to make this happen.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2010)

I have to echo Al; all the folks, food and just plain good times! man, what a time.
Thanks all for coming, shooting, fellowshipping, and to Al
for the fireworks.
What a great time. 
Tomi has taken some good pictures, (of course).
here are some, with a few extra's as well.  

Thanks for coming!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2010)

More shooters.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2010)

Couples, families, friends having a grand time, and maybe
creating a few memories.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2010)

more


----------



## fountain (Jul 4, 2010)

looks like it was a blast.  hate i missed it, but i was holding the fort down here while my wife was in daytona at the race.  any time a bunch of trad shootere/gon members get together it is sure to but a fun/never-a-dull-monemt time


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 4, 2010)

Even more folks,
and parting shots.
Once again, thanks for coming and sharing a piece of home. Lot's of memories for us.


----------



## Necedah (Jul 4, 2010)

Boy Howdy was that ever a great time!
The food, fellowship and shooting was wonderful. Thank you Jake, Tomi, and Al for putting this together and all your hard work. I couldn't think of a better way to spend the day. 

Dave


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You to everyone who had a part in the big day at Jeff's!  The day was the most fun you can have without jumping in the creek!  But i'm sure that we would have done that if there had been enough water in the branch at the bottom of the hill.  Jeff is a true county gentleman and can really make you feel at home.  My hat's off to him for opening up his place for us to get together for a day that I'm sure everyone will remember for all time.  Of course the nut don't fall far from the tree, I had a chance to visit with Miss Peggy, Jeff's Mom and she is a grand lady in the true sense of the Southern Belle.  After I introduced myself, we sat in the shade and visited and swapped stories about growing up in the country, and compared notes about how much the world has changed in the last few years.  Talking to her you got some idea of what their property once was, a large working farm.  Its a shame that there are not more family farms in existence today.  She reminded me of so many folks that I knew when I was growing up in rural Alabama.  Talking to her was a high point to my day.  Thanks for sharing her with us Jeff.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yesterday was a very important day, and not just because we were celebrating our Nation's 234th birthday. It was important because some of the best people on this planet came and participated in fellowship while sharing fun and food. It's days and/or occasions like these that make living fun and worthwhile. It is a wonderful thing to be surrounded by wonderful people having a great time. I am thankful our great Nation affords us the opportunity because we all know many countries do not afford such luxuries either because of a lack of freedoms or economies, or both. We are so blessed by the freedoms we have and share and just as blessed by the many wonderful friendships we have.

Everyone has thanked Jeff, Ms Peggy, Tomi, and I for hosting this and made note of the work involved to make it happen. It's hard to view it as work when it is so much fun preparing for it but when the turnout happens like it did for this one every minute and penny spent in preparation makes it all so worthwhile because of each of you. Without getting to mushy-mushy here, I just want to say I am so honored and blessed to know each one of you. This little place on the WWW has been for me the best thing I have ever participated in in my entire life.

You folks rock!!!!

God bless you all,


----------



## dpoole (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeff, MISS  Peggy  thanks for letting us use you home and property. Deborah and I really enjoyed the visit, food. course and friendships. Deborah shot a bow for the first time and enjoyed it thanks to TOMI,Dennis and AL for helping her out.  AL and Tomi thanks for all yall did on putting this together. It is always fun when this bunch from woodys gets together !!!!!!! Cant wait till we get together again...


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 4, 2010)

*well*

I echo everything said thus far, Al it was a pleasure to shoot with you, Jeff, Tomi, Jack always a pleasure to see you folks.. There is not another group of people better to have your kids around than the folks I met on sat. Any who here are some pics... most of mine are with the boys but i got a few more, and yea all is right they shot from 7-7... it was nuts....


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 4, 2010)

*more*

more pics....


----------



## Badddwithabow (Jul 4, 2010)

*few more....*

more, Al, Tomi, Thomas... and ya'll just remember its all fun and games until it gets late and Al takes a liking to your rabbit fur quiver.... LoL lil inside joke.....

Amazing time can't wait to do it again!


----------



## devolve (Jul 4, 2010)

looks like a great time. i wish I could have been there instead of moving!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like a great time! I spent most of yesterday driving...To Greenville, SC, then to Anniston, AL.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 4, 2010)

Tomi inspecting......... belt buckles.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 4, 2010)

We had a blast and it was great to see everyone again, the food and fellowship was awesome. A huge thanks to Tomi, Jeff, Al, and Jeff's mother for putting this on for us. What a blast, my fingers are raw from shooting but it was a great time.


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the fun times and great food and fellowship.  As usual, the event was great because of the people who were there!!!  

Tomi, Jeff, Al & Ms. Peggy did a great job and thank you times 1 million!  It was so perfect!!  We appreciate everything that you all did for this great event.

Love you all!!


----------



## p paw barry (Jul 4, 2010)

looks like u all had big big fun ,, so very sorry i missed out
(car trouble) hope next time...


----------



## whossbows (Jul 5, 2010)

good time no doubt...........


----------



## schleylures (Jul 6, 2010)

looks like a nother great day outside


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 6, 2010)

It's great to see so many smiling faces.  Looks like everyone had a good time.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats a great group of people, hard not to have fun with them!


----------



## Elbow (Jul 6, 2010)

The pics of the foods always get's me. But I am now enjoying some southern food......

Jake you know how to blow out the 4th!!! Can't wait to do this next year with you guys and gals!!
El


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

A big thanks to Jeff & his Mom for hosting this event!! As well as thanks to Al & Tomi for helping put this together!! Obviously a lot of work went into putting this together!! My hat is off to you all!! I had a blast!!........Good food and fellowship

Even more thanks to Jeff and Dennis with all the help with arrow selection for my new Apex Predator bow!! Before I left Jeff set me up with a half dozen arrows. He even had them with the right color fletching..........White and baby blue!!

All in all a great group of folks to be associated with!! Before we left we got together for a group Apex Predator Bow shot...........There were five of Marty's bows there!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 7, 2010)

Great picture Mitch!!!!  But doesn't John look sorta like he might have an  arrow stuck somewhere "south of the equator" Charlie looks proud as punch don't he???? Jeff, you and me just look fine with our bows!!!!!! Marty should enjoy the photo!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 7, 2010)

Once again, I want to thank all the folks who thought enough of Al, Tomi and me to spend thier day 
traveling, flinging arrows and hanging out with us, and each other. 

I am truly humbled, and blessed to have such friends.
That little strip of woods that I know so well, was truely filled and alive with laughter, and talk, 
and folks having lot's of fun. Ain't it just great!  

We have fashioned a list, totaling 63 folks.
I hope all names are correct, and there are no missed ones.

(in no particular order)

Brandon (badwithabow), Thomas, Nicholas
Dennis (dennis)
Roger (RogerB)
Scott (SAK841961)
Charlie (Baldfish), Jeannie
Al (Al33)
Bill (Bill Mc), Helen
Bill Mc’s Grandchildren (Triplets), and their Father
Richard, Chloe
Jeff Jr
Rob
David, (Longstreet1), Wife and girls
Harry (NOYDB), Gayle
Jack (papalapin)
Kim (Redneck Maguiver)
Donnie (DPoole), Deborah
Donnie K (Timberghost)
Mitch (RUTTNBUCK), Elaine (Tag-a-long)
Casey & Jacey
AJ (3leggedpygmy), Courtney
John (T Chips), Sharon
Robyn (FRCarter), Denise
Heather (OutFishHim), Paul, Zander and Paul’s Mom
Tomi (TNGIRL), Jeff
John (John weaver)
Tom, Rhonda, Jackson, Wyatt, Rebecca
Sam
Peggy
Glenn (Buck#4), Katie
Chase (hogdz), Andrea (Ignition07)
Jonathon (Stick-n-string)
Dave (Necedah)
Bill, Sarah, Steven
Bubba Tell


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Great picture Mitch!!!!  But doesn't John look sorta like he might have an  arrow stuck somewhere "south of the equator" Charlie looks proud as punch don't he???? Jeff, you and me just look fine with our bows!!!!!! Marty should enjoy the photo!!!!


If it wasn't for the fact that I can see both of Charlie's hands I would be suspect!!.....Proud as he looks maybe he did something just before the photo was snapped!!

I hope Marty see's this one!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's a fine picture I took of Jeff, his Mother-Miss Peggy and his son Jeffrey at the cookout!!!!





Then here's a great picture that Elaine took of a big group shootin!!! What a fine and special day I had....Thanks ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A big thanks to Jeff & his Mom for hosting this event!! As well as thanks to Al & Tomi for helping put this together!! Obviously a lot of work went into putting this together!! My hat is off to you all!! I had a blast!!........Good food and fellowship
> 
> Even more thanks to Jeff and Dennis with all the help with arrow selection for my new Apex Predator bow!! Before I left Jeff set me up with a half dozen arrows. He even had them with the right color fletching..........White and baby blue!!
> 
> ...



That is so cool!  Thanks for the photo guys!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 10, 2010)

WOW, that looks like a fantastic day with some of the finest people in the universe!
I wish I could have made it.  Dan


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

Another round coming up next weekend! 
Ya'll come, please!


----------



## missalot (Jun 27, 2011)

now that is what traditional archery is about ,looking at the pics,i see mothers,fathers,brothers and sisters,young ones..families ,alot of smiles,some cute ,some ugly  lol ,just good ol folks having a great time...one of these days im gonna make a trip to one of these shoots..cant make it this time either...going to have to plan it out ahead of time


----------

